# Cape Escapes weeks



## ocowner (Oct 6, 2006)

I am on an email list from Cape Escapes and occassionally get an announcement of spacebanked weeks they have for sale.  I have never purchased one, but may be ready to try one out.  We are planning another trip to Orlando in the summer '08, and would like to try Orange Lake Country Club.  The e-mail said there are red, white, blue weeks, with 1, 2 and 3 BR selections. The resorts are Dikoholo, Mt. Amanzi, Club Mykonos, Bella Vista ....and many more....   
I have a few questions:

1) How safe is the overseas transaction?

2) Will the SA weeks pull summertime in Orlando?  We may be looking for late June or the split week of June/July (which includes July 4).

3) What color of week, and what resort may be best to pull what we are looking for?

4) Or, should we deposit our summertime beach week in Ocean City and assume that would work for us?  (This would be an RCI deposit).

5) Does DAE get Orange Lake weeks, and if so, do they ever get 3 BR weeks?


----------



## kewanee (Oct 6, 2006)

I've purchased some in the past from Cape Escapes with no problems.  I email my credit card number and send the expiration date in a separate email - the same as when I pay my Sudwala and Durban Sands fees.  These should easily pull summer Orlando and at OLCC.   A purchased Club Mykonos week had better trading power than my Sudwalas (it pulled more of the gold crown resorts and lesser of the standards).  But that was several years ago.   My current Sudwala weeks are trading horribly, but they still pull Orlando, including OLCC.   

Added:  my advice - buy the cheapest one and you should pull Orlando.  Save your other week.


----------



## king1 (Oct 6, 2006)

Here's what you may pull for OLCC in Jun-Jul with a white SA:

Select  Unit Type  Max Occ/Privacy  Kitchen  Check-in Date  Check-out Date  
  1 Bedroom  4 / 4  Full  06/01/2007  06/08/2007  
  Studio  4 / 2  Partial  06/02/2007  06/09/2007  
  Studio  4 / 2  Partial  06/09/2007  06/16/2007  
  Studio  4 / 2  Partial  08/04/2007  08/11/2007  


And 31 other resorts in the Orlando area.

Here's what you can expect with a red: 

  2 Bedrooms  8 / 6  Full  06/01/2007  06/08/2007  
  1 Bedroom  4 / 4  Full  06/01/2007  06/08/2007  
  Studio  4 / 2  Partial  06/02/2007  06/09/2007  
  2 Bedrooms  8 / 6  Full  06/03/2007  06/10/2007  
  1 Bedroom  4 / 4  Full  06/08/2007  06/15/2007  
  2 Bedrooms  8 / 6  Full  06/08/2007  06/15/2007  
  Studio  4 / 2  Partial  06/09/2007  06/16/2007  
  2 Bedrooms  8 / 6  Full  06/10/2007  06/17/2007  
  1 Bedroom  4 / 4  Full  06/15/2007  06/22/2007  
  1 Bedroom  4 / 4  Full  06/16/2007  06/23/2007  
  Studio  4 / 2  Partial  06/16/2007  06/23/2007  
  Studio  4 / 2  Partial  06/23/2007  06/30/2007  
  Studio  4 / 2  Partial  07/07/2007  07/14/2007  
  Studio  4 / 2  Partial  07/14/2007  07/21/2007  
  Studio  4 / 2  Partial  07/21/2007  07/28/2007  
  1 Bedroom  4 / 4  Full  07/27/2007  08/03/2007  
  1 Bedroom  4 / 4  Full  07/28/2007  08/04/2007  
  Studio  4 / 2  Partial  07/28/2007  08/04/2007  
  2 Bedrooms  8 / 6  Full  07/29/2007  08/05/2007  
  2 Bedrooms  8 / 6  Full  08/03/2007  08/10/2007  
  2 Bedrooms  8 / 6  Full  08/04/2007  08/11/2007  
  Studio  4 / 2  Partial  08/04/2007  08/11/2007  
  1 Bedroom  4 / 4  Full  08/04/2007  08/11/2007  
  2 Bedrooms  8 / 6  Full  08/05/2007  08/12/2007  
  2 Bedrooms  8 / 6  Full  08/10/2007  08/17/2007  





And 39 other resorts in the Orlando area.

 I've bought and used at least 12 of those banked weeks, and they used to all trade the same.  Not any more.   For the few dollars more, I'd advise the red weeks.  I've found that even when the whites pull 1BR, reds will generally get a 2BR for the same time frame.  Also in some areas whites won't pull GC resorts that show up with reds.  

Cape has my CC# and RCI#, so all I have to do is email to tell them how many and what color.  
If they will pull what you want, they are a very cheap trade with no long term commitment.  Sure beats deeds, main. fees, and special assessments.


----------



## ocowner (Oct 6, 2006)

Great responses, very helpful to my original questions.  Judging from the list that King1 has given, I'll probably think about using my OC week to look for our desired unit size and check in date.


----------



## dundey (Oct 20, 2006)

Here's what I got using a Glenmore Sands studio:

	Studio 	4 / 2 	Partial 	06/16/2007 	06/23/2007
	Studio 	4 / 2 	Partial 	06/23/2007 	06/30/2007
	Studio 	4 / 2 	Partial 	07/07/2007 	07/14/2007
	Studio 	4 / 2 	Partial 	07/14/2007 	07/21/2007
	Studio 	4 / 2 	Partial 	07/21/2007 	07/28/2007
	1 Bedroom 	4 / 4 	Full 	07/27/2007 	08/03/2007
	1 Bedroom 	4 / 4 	Full 	07/28/2007 	08/04/2007
	Studio 	4 / 2 	Partial 	07/28/2007 	08/04/2007
	1 Bedroom 	4 / 4 	Full 	08/03/2007 	08/10/2007
	Studio 	4 / 2 	Partial 	08/04/2007 	08/11/2007
	2 Bedrooms 	8 / 6 	Full 	08/05/2007 	08/12/2007
	2 Bedrooms 	8 / 6 	Full 	08/10/2007 	08/17/2007
	Studio 	4 / 2 	Partial 	08/11/2007 	08/18/2007
	2 Bedrooms 	8 / 6 	Full 	08/11/2007 	08/18/2007
	2 Bedrooms 	8 / 6 	Full 	08/12/2007 	08/19/2007
	2 Bedrooms 	8 / 6 	Full 	08/17/2007 	08/24/2007
	Studio 	4 / 2 	Partial 	08/18/2007 	08/25/2007
	1 Bedroom 	4 / 4 	Full 	08/18/2007 	08/25/2007
	2 Bedrooms 	8 / 6 	Full 	08/18/2007 	08/25/2007

There were a couple GC resorts that had 2BR available for the weeks you want, including Sheraton.


----------



## g4fishing (Oct 20, 2006)

*Anyone had contact with Capeescape lately?*

I have tried to contact Capeescape about these weeks but have not gotten any response in over a week.  Anyone else been able to talk to them?


----------



## philemer (Oct 20, 2006)

Now that Madge has alerted the RCI POLICE maybe they will have to stop selling these weeks. I hope not. Loose lips....

Phil


----------

